# Recently harvested cane stock...



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's three potential canes that I harvested the other day. I find myself looking for these shapes when out looking in the woods around the house.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Great find! Naturally shaped -- what kind of wood?


----------



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice. The one in the middle looks like dogwood. I just finished a dogwood staff and it's a hard dense wood.


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

The one in the middle may be dogwood. I think the one on the right is an oak, the other I'm not sure of. This is one thing I certainly need to get better at doing.... Identifying the woods. And when I harvest in the winter, without the leaves, it is even tougher. Many of you folks can probably look at the bark and tell, or by just seeing the wood itself. I'm not that good at it. I can tell the Oaks and sweet gum and Ironwood by their bark or leaves, but after that, I'm kinda lost.


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Looking at the stick on the right on a full screen, instead of my phone.... I do not think it is oak, but don't really know what it is. The one on the left, I do think it is Ironwood. We have two different kinds of ironwood, a smooth trunk variety, and one that looks like the trunk had tendons or muscles under the bark.... if that makes any sense. With a good honeysuckle vine, they will develop the twist when young.

BTW, their are some very talented folks that use this forum. I've browsed around and have seen some exceptional artistry with the canes and sticks. I'm glad to have joined the group here.


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

Those are very nice stick blanks. Very beautiful natural tops on them.

Most State Universities have County Extensions of the Agricultural services, that have Arboretums (standing experimental tree lots). They have a web presence either through the Univerity, or through the County/State Agricultural Service. I was able to find two arboretums, and go look at the trees in the dead of winter. It has helped me a lot, in identifying trees I'm interested in finding in the wild.


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Hmmmmmm... That's not a bad idea at all. I may have to check in on that sound here... Thanks!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I have also been out harvesting hazel. You can certainly tell the sap is rising when you cut them, looks like my last lot for this year. 120 sticks to season now

just looking for origanl ideas still ike rads scrimshaw may carve some lime in the shape of a whale tooth and carve that for a hiking pole ,pity cant get the real thing. and carve a picture of St Botoplhs Church on it to give it a local feel

But in the meantime must sort out the garage to store and season the sticks


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

I was able to find 6 new cane blanks this morning. Already peeled one. Now I'll have to wait for them to season for about a year. Don't ask what kind of woods... But all I think are hardwoods. One is for a big guy! Lol!


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

WOWS !! HARD TO ASK FOR BETTER FIND.... watta great shape!!


----------



## Fiach (Aug 16, 2014)

Looking at all this wonderful and interesting stick shapes I decided to stroll around the woods in my neighbourhood tomorrow. Thanks for sharing with us, I hope I will be able to do sotomorrow, too.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Good luck hunting for them


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey folks, thanks for the remarks. Getting busy here.... School starts Monday.... My History classes will be on full swing soon. I was able to finish a few canes and staffs this summer... But looks like it'll be showing down to a few afternoons a week now. Had email notifications so I came to check them out. Gonna browse a bit now.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Interetsing article on sticks good job theres translation icon on the computer. Not sure if i agree with the statement as sticks being hopeleslly old fashioned .It seems to amuse/entertain and teach quite a lot of skills to people here


----------



## Fiach (Aug 16, 2014)

cobalt said:


> Interetsing article on sticks good job theres translation icon on the computer. Not sure if i agree with the statement as sticks being hopeleslly old fashioned .It seems to amuse/entertain and teach quite a lot of skills to people here


It seems that there is a difference between Austria/Switzerland/maybe Germany and English speaking countries in judging about the "coolness" of walking sticks. At least in the Alps the modern, aluminium based walking poles are standard when hiking. I rarely do see the good old wooden walking stick when rambling the woods here in switzerland or Austria. I do regret this though and try to hold against it


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Fiach said:


> cobalt said:
> 
> 
> > Interetsing article on sticks good job theres translation icon on the computer. Not sure if i agree with the statement as sticks being hopeleslly old fashioned .It seems to amuse/entertain and teach quite a lot of skills to people here
> ...


Real wood sticks and canes are pretty scarce here in the US too. And many of those are mass produced. Aluminum poles and canes are very common, and quite inexpensive.

Aside from pure utility, the trekking poles seem more suited to people who view overland travel as a sort of excercise. Often see them walking quickly down smooth or even paved paths, trying to sweat and burn calories.

I suppose wooden carved sticks are "old fashioned," in that one is walking while engaged with the surrounding, perhaps even looking for more sticks, stones and other mementos of the journey.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Call me old fashioned, I love the handcrafted wooden walking sticks. IMHO there is no style to a cold metal pole or cane.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I suppose it all boils down to price.mores the pity peolpe think only the infirm need sticks but there are those out there that want a individual crafted item even if its only for decoration .Just had a example on here someone wants a fish carved .

There usually purchased as special gifts for members of the family .

I have even had a commision for a hiking pole with a pineapple carved on top of it. but dogs and wild fowl are fairly popular.for the bird watchers

In the south of france the carved heads moutain goats and local creatures are sold in quite a few shops but pretty pricey

But do most people know whats available i doubt very much they know whats on offer because its not sold in large shops or advertised


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Call me old fashioned, I love the handcrafted wooden walking sticks. IMHO there is no style to a cold metal pole or cane.


I agree I love a wooden walking stick to walk with wherever I go, although I don't mind a little bend but I do the walking stick to be straight.. Just my choice of a walking stick..


----------

